# A.f.a.c



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Ladies Gentlemen and Cath8r

The first of our triple crown shoot is comming up on Nov 18th at YCB.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*will be there .....*


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

have a good one boys!!! cheers


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*pack the kiddies in the car .....*

there's gonna be some big news this morning :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> there's gonna be some big news this morning :wink:
> 
> PintoJK


Are you going to announce that Cath8r is you long lost son


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

What's the big news


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Better put this on top, the suspense is a killer.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Ha ha what's the big news??? I was there and don't remember any big news. 



Maybe I just didn't pay close enough attention....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*if the any of the final three .....*



Miss Pink said:


> Ha ha what's the big news??? I was there and don't remember any big news.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I just didn't pay close enough attention....



finish in the same place (eg. Foghorn's gotta win em all) over the last two A.F.A.C.'s they'll win a dozen Victory VForce shafts for their efforts  

Plus at the final series at Colby some lucky archer will go home with the same just for showing up and shooting  

There'll be more announcements to come :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Ohhh yeah I guess I paid attention but it slipped my mind...it happens now and again.
heheheh


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Dad, I sure wish I coulda made it after seeing the pics. 
How did the whole field do top to bottom?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> finish in the same place (eg. Foghorn's gotta win em all) over the last two A.F.A.C.'s they'll win a dozen Victory VForce shafts for their efforts
> 
> Plus at the final series at Colby some lucky archer will go home with the same just for showing up and shooting
> 
> ...


Please dear god, do not let Field14 see that:wink: Is this forum open to foreigners


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*it's open to everyone .....*



Hutnicks said:


> Please dear god, do not let Field14 see that:wink: Is this forum open to foreigners


even you :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I was .....*



cath8r said:


> Well Dad, I sure wish I coulda made it after seeing the pics.
> How did the whole field do top to bottom?


bottom ..... nuff said :embara:

It doesn't matter who won, lost or where we placed ..... kudo's goes to everyone who played today


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> even you :wink:


I think you have foreigner and alien mixed up.

That prize format could make for an interesting shoot out if Dietmar stumbles though.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*if he stumbles he's outta luck .....*



Hutnicks said:


> I think you have foreigner and alien mixed up.
> 
> That prize format could make for an interesting shoot out if Dietmar stumbles though.


to clarify ..... Foghorn now has to win em all, Scotty has to place second in all of the AFAC's and araz third, each individual now has a chance no matter how the others place.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> to clarify ..... Foghorn now has to win em all, Scotty has to place second in all of the AFAC's and araz third, each individual now has a chance no matter how the others place.


Right I think I got it. But if he looks like he's leaning into second then that puts Scotty in jeopardy right? And around it goes:embara:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cath8r said:


> Well Dad, I sure wish I coulda made it after seeing the pics.
> How did the whole field do top to bottom?


We had a total of 18 entries to the Charity shoot. As we were running a 16 archer single elimination round, we needed to shave off two before the round commenced. We used the regular tournament scores as a qualifying for the Charity shoot. As such I was in dead last place (I didn't shoot the regular tourny....... something about running it  ) Pbean dropped out of the reg tourny after lunch....... he came up lame. So, he and I faced off against two other bottom dwellers to see who made the 16 to advance. Pbean lost, I won.

Next round started the elimination round. Scoring was 5 points for an inside out X, 4 for an X, and 3 for white, 2, and 1 for blue. As low loser I had to face off against Deitmar (high qualifier). Deitmar took me out 23 to 22...... but I claim foul cause right on my 3rd arrow back swing, Rae Savage threatened to grab my ass..... ....... and I chunked a 3 in a lapse of concentration :wink:

On to the finals, I believe the finishing order was Diety Poo, Scott Munro, Chris, Stan, and then a bunch of also rans :tongue:

All in all a great time, for a great cause. We had 27 shooters in the regular tourny, and 18 for the Charity event, pretty good turnout :darkbeer:

Big thanks to Victory Arrows, Stan, and Andy Craig for putting up prizes for todays event.

To those of you that missed it.............. well you missed it :wink::zip:

See everyone in January


----------

